# blue Shop Towels instead of tack cloths



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I am talking about the paper towel like Blue Towel. I went into a Auto Body shop a week ago and this is what they were using so I tried it and they work really good. My first thought was they are going to shed way to much and to my surprise they shed very, very little to none. the way I tested the shed amount was to get into a shaded area with just a glimpse of light showing when you can see everything that floats and then shook the heck out of it.
1. They seem to really grab dust well.
2. You do not have to stumble to get them open and then spend another 2 minutes opening them all the way only to find that your hands know have shellac all over them.
3. They are cheap as hell compared to tack rags.
4. They are multi-purpose. (nice relief for stacking doors)
5. You could make a megaphone out of the cardboard tube when it's empty so you helpers can hear you bark from your truck.

Anyhow I am stoked to discover this and just wanted to pass it along to my new PT pals.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I will give them a try, but I cant imagine one working better than a tack cloth.

I mostly am able to just vacuum now any way.

The cost of tack cloths doesn't really bother me, because I might use two on a whole set of doors.

I have tried various types of cloths before, and while they do grab dust, they dont lock it in so, it can re-deposit on the surface. Especially when loaded.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll have to check it out next time. About the only time i use tack cloths these days is when doing real wood doors or treads.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been using a Norton microfiber tack cloth when I need one lately.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We use a microfiber cloth as well, I think they are called Star fiber, I get them from the online place I get my white rags.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I am talking about the paper towel like Blue Towel. I went into a Auto Body shop a week ago and this is what they were using so I tried it and they work really good. My first thought was they are going to shed way to much and to my surprise they shed very, very little to none. the way I tested the shed amount was to get into a shaded area with just a glimpse of light showing when you can see everything that floats and then shook the heck out of it.
> 1. They seem to really grab dust well.
> 2. You do not have to stumble to get them open and then spend another 2 minutes opening them all the way only to find that your hands know have shellac all over them.
> 3. They are cheap as hell compared to tack rags.
> ...


Actually your correct ! I have discovered their tack rag like abilitys over 10 years ago,and have shared this info with many contractors...But I didnt realize the cardboard tube could be used as a megaphone !!!

Michael Tust


----------

